# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  Sadie- RIP_ Nov 1999-Nov 15, 2010

## hunter63

I guess I just had to bring up the passing of our "little girl", Sadie.

She has been a big part of our lives for quite a while, went every where with us, always seem to be around, and now sadly missed by DW and I.

Last few years had been fighting bad hips, and several other ailments.
Finally got to the point that she was hurting, pretty bad, all the time even with meds.
The time all animal lovers dread had come, and after a trip to the vet, passed on, in my arms, to buried with Monty, my hunting guy, at "The Place".

The other dogs are still looking for her and getting adjusted to their companion's absence.

Rest in peace Sadie, we all miss you.............

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

I am sorry to hear this  :Frown:    I sure dred the day that my dog and best friend must depart..   :Frown:    For many people,,,  a pet can be loved just as much as a kid...

----------


## grrlscout

Sorry to hear that hunter. Looks like you had a good one there. *hugs*  :Frown:

----------


## RangerXanatos

Sorry for your loss.  Losing a pet is always hard.

----------


## roar-k

Sorry for your loss.

----------


## Winnie

Having been there myself recently, I know how hard it is. My condolences.

----------


## crashdive123

It saddens me to hear of your loss.  It's tough losing a furry family member.

----------


## RCKCRWLER

That sucks sorry to hear.

----------


## nell67

So sorry for your loss .

----------


## hunter63

Intresting note, the vet we had "out at The Place" sent us a sympathy card, got it in the mail today......Thought that was pretty classy......Never happened before?

Anyway, thanks to all, just hearing your comments tells me a lot of you have been there, as well.
I sure all the "furkids" will be waiting for us in Heaven.

----------


## Sam

Sorry for your loss, I hope she has a nice yard to play in till you meet again.
-Sam

----------


## welderguy

It's hard lossing a good companion, soryy for your loss

----------


## Rick

She's probably getting the place squared away for the time when you join her. Can't imagine a Heaven with no dogs. Sorry for your loss, Hunter.

----------


## nell67

http://www.petloss.com/poems/maingrp/rainbowb.htm

----------


## Camp10

Sorry to hear it Hunter!  They just dont live long enough for the amount of joy they bring!

----------


## hunter63

> http://www.petloss.com/poems/maingrp/rainbowb.htm


Nell67
Thanks for that, that is very cool.
Now for sure I have tears in my eyes.......

----------


## BENESSE

I feel for you Hunter, as I'm facing something very similar with my 19 yr. old cat. Can't imagine a life without a pet but the prospect of loosing them and living without them is hard to bear.
A favorite saying is never far from my mind: "Heaven is a place where all the pets you ever loved, come running to great you".
I hope that memories of Sadie bring you joy and comfort.

----------


## nell67

> Nell67
> Thanks for that, that is very cool.
> Now for sure I have tears in my eyes.......


 ((((((hunter63))))) :Frown:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Dang.




 I'm sorry for your loss.
I wish I could take away some of the sadness.

----------


## Ted

Very sorry for you Hunter. Lossing a family member/freind is never pleasant. Best to you bro!

----------


## LowKey

Sorry to hear that Hunter.

----------

